

Some Chinese movie theaters are covering their screens in text messages - mimighost
http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2014/aug/20/chinese-cinemas-show-audiences-texts-alongside-film-wrst-idea-eva

======
mimighost
I posted this article just want to know why so called "bullet screen" video is
only popular in East Asia, like Japan and China? Any theory about why this is
not a big thing in the west?

------
venkatesh1017
They can do anything and in different way

